# 5 spot 3 spot



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah here you go st louis bow hunters has one , just hit the score 300 rds :shade:


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=454234&page=1


----------

